# A few questions for those who have used DNP...



## TiredandHot (Jan 17, 2016)

Guys,

I'm a longtime lurker and finally decided to join. I think I read almost every thread in this forum over the last 3 months. This is the only site with a dedicated DNP section, it's a very hush hush topic so this is nice to see. 

I've done 4 or 5 cycles, one long one and a few short ones. But I have a few questions...

1) Can someone confirm how much DNP is in D's caps are (I know it's 250mg caps but it is crystal)? I assumed it was the typically 200ish mg of actual DNP (since it is crystal and less) in the caps but someone on this site said that there is 250mg of actual DNP in the caps and not less?

2) Does anyone struggle with wanting to quit the cycles after accumulation? I'm subject to fatigue and motivation issues more than most (I have a stressful job both physically and mentally) and it seems like even 250mg cap a day causes me to want to quit 4-5 days in and I have to push through sometimes. Is this normal or am I alone?


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 17, 2016)

TiredandHot said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm a longtime lurker and finally decided to join. I think I read almost every thread in this forum over the last 3 months. This is the only site with a dedicated DNP section, it's a very hush hush topic so this is nice to see.
> 
> ...



1) coming straight from D, there is 250mg per cap of crystal.

2)Use eca or ec while running DNP. Among other things, it REALLY helps with fatigue.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 17, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> 1) coming straight from D, there is 250mg per cap of crystal.



That's incorrect man. 
250mg crystal contains 200mg active DNP since the other 50mg (25%) is comprised of sodium.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 17, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> That's incorrect man.
> 250mg crystal contains 200mg active DNP since the other 50mg (25%) is comprised of sodium.



No, what I stated is correct. 

As per D, the caps are 250MG of crystal. 

You are correct in the fact that after you take out the sodium, there is 187.5mg of DNP left.

He made it seem like he was confused on if D sold 200mg or 250mg caps. If you buy from D, you get 250mg of crystal DNP.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 17, 2016)

Might be a case of misinterpretation.
I saw OP's question as "its 250mg crystal so its around 200mg of actual DNP right?" - In which case the answer is yes.


----------



## TiredandHot (Jan 17, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Might be a case of misinterpretation.
> I saw OP's question as "its 250mg crystal so its around 200mg of actual DNP right?" - In which case the answer is yes.



Correct, that is what I was asking. So around 200mg of DNP is correct then. 

In regards to the ECA, I can't take that stack because I used to abuse Ephedrine years ago and stay away from it. I occasionally use caffiene but it's not the best to help with the fatigue. I've noticed it's usually worse in the morning and gets better by the end of the day until I take my next dose. I think I'm more on the sensitive side. I've tried up to 375mg but after a few days, the sides get much worse so I find 250 a good dose.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 17, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Might be a case of misinterpretation.



I feel ya. I just know we had another user on here who claimed they got a message from D saying his caps were 200mg so then we had people subtracting from 200mg. Just so everyone is on the same page.

Straight from D is 250mg crystal which comes to about 187.5mg of DNP.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 17, 2016)

TiredandHot said:


> I've noticed it's usually worse in the morning and gets better by the end of the day until I take my next dose.



To alleviate the crash around doses, WHAT I DO, is take my whole dose right before bed. That way I get that energy crash while Im sleeping and my energy level during the day while Im up is even.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> To alleviate the crash around doses, WHAT I DO, is take my whole dose right before bed. That way I get that energy crash while Im sleeping and my energy level during the day while Im up is even.



Same here. Seems to work for me.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 17, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> To alleviate the crash around doses, WHAT I DO, is take my whole dose right before bed. That way I get that energy crash while Im sleeping and my energy level during the day while Im up is even.



This. Works for me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2016)

from what i remember they were 250mg.I use for the first 4 days 250mg then for the next 12 500mg..I did not enjoy the process at all and would never recommend this toxic crap to anyone..Nothing this compound can do that u cant do with cardio and diet..yes is takes longer but its much better in the long run


----------



## TiredandHot (Jan 22, 2016)

Believe it or not, taking my dose at night still caused the fatigue to be the strongest the next day. I think it's the total DNP level in my body that determines my fatigue level and not the timing of my dosage. Taking a day off really helps, but I'm almost done with this cycle and will take a break.

Bro Bundy, I relate to not enjoying it either. In fact, I don't think anyone can honestly say they do. I notice even low dose cycles, and while not as bad as higher ones, they still suck.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 22, 2016)

Eat moar cake.


----------

